# best bike?



## carlylanea (Apr 5, 2010)

hey guys, I was wondering if anyone could give me recommendations on the best bike for cross country travel? 

Please and thank you!


----------



## compass (Apr 5, 2010)

Surly Long Haul Trucker?


----------



## Gudj (Apr 5, 2010)

Neon colored fixed gear with mag wheels!

Sorry for not being helpful.



There is a type of road bike frame made for touring (also called touring) that is a little bit longer and more 'relaxed' than a regular frame. The bikes that I've seen are usually '80s steel frames with 27" wheels and between 14 and 21 speeds. Then a rack on the front and back and some saddle bags. A (new, break it in yourself) leather seat is ideal and probably drop handlebars so you can have a bunch of different hand positions for when your arms get tired. But really, it's all preference. Make sure you know every part of the bike and make sure it is all clean and well maintained before you leave, and bring lot's of patches!

I'm sure someone will reply to this with more useful information.


----------



## carlylanea (Apr 5, 2010)

wooooow I love that surly bike but it's a tad bit expensive! lol


----------



## BananaPhuck (Apr 5, 2010)

I have been looking at getting a Surly Long Haul Trucker, but recently I got a Schwinn Traveler III for $50, and just need to get a rack, and bags. I plan on going cross country this summer (VA to OR). The bike currently weighs 28 pounds, and will be another 35 or so in the end with gear and clothes. 

My cousin rode from GA to NY last summer, and had 100lbs with the bike and gear. He hated hauling all of that everywhere. 

You're going to want to get a nice road bike, the frame should have touring geometry. Comfy grips are a must, you'll be using them all day after all. Make sure that there is places to mount racks, both on the fork, and the back. The gearing will be different than a normal street bike since you'll be carrying gear. 700c tires have more options than 27" tires (and they are more widely popular/sold), so you'll want a 700c wheelset. Make sure the frame is made of CroMoly (steel), not aluminum or carbon fiber. Look for some used ones on craigslist, it is good to rebuild it yourself since you'll learn how the components work together, and you'll be able to work on it on the road.

Do have a route planned out yet? I am looking for a partner or two. Taking the TransAm Trail, leaving at the end of June from VA.


----------



## Gudj (Apr 6, 2010)

BananaPhuck said:


> Look for some used ones on craigslist, it is good to rebuild it yourself since you'll learn how the components work together, and you'll be able to work on it on the road..


 
Definitely a good idea.


----------



## Mor (Apr 6, 2010)

I rode from Vancouver, BC to Puerta Vallarta a few years back and the only bit(s) of wisdom I can share is:

Get a old steel mountain bike. 

They're cheap and easy to find.
With a nice pair of slick tires they're just as fast and comfortable as a roadbike on the pavement..
Plus they have the benefit of being able to go off the pavement and go anywhere you're wanting to ride. 
A nice all around bike.

Unless you want to ride on highways the whole way with cars whizzing past ya... the choice is yours.


----------



## carlylanea (Apr 7, 2010)

so you think a mountain bike would be my best bet?


----------



## Mor (Apr 8, 2010)

They're good all around bikes.

City riding, touring, backroads, fireroads, trails, beaches!!, salt flats, dry lake beds....

good for popping up and over curbs when need be.

The only drawbacks are that they lack varied hand positions when riding all day. (which can be remedied by simple bar ends)

and some people say that they're slow... but.. you're riding a bike so it's not exactly like you're in a hurry to begin with. If you were you'd take a bus or hitchike or something. 

For me the biggest draw is that mtbs can easily go where cars and roadbikes can't. And in my opinion that's where the beauty lies.. off the well beaten track of hwys. 

It all depends where you want to go and what you want to see.


----------



## klots (Apr 8, 2010)

My favorite type of bike is what we call a "bakfiets", i wouldn't know if there's an english word for it so i'll keep calling it a bakfiets 
These are made for transporting big stuff, but with a few modifications very suitable for travelling, but only in flat parts. Climbing hills is kind of a bitch since they are quite heavy and have a fixed gear.
Here's mine:

View attachment 8891


View attachment 8892


View attachment 8893


View attachment 8894


you can fit about six to eight people in the front quite comfortably, or just take along all your stuff.
But as i said, climbing hills is a bitch and Holland is quite a flat country, so for here they're awesome, don't know about where you live though. But if you like the idea: there's also motorised versions of this, called a "bakbrommer"
View attachment 8895


----------



## klots (Apr 8, 2010)

forgot to mention: these fuckers are built to last. Mine was built in 1924, and before i got it it has been standing in someones backyard for decoration for almost 30 years, it took me 2 weeks to get it back in it's original condition.
I dont know about the availability in the usa, but i'm sure you'll find one if you look hard enough.
If not, they aren't that complicated, so depending on your welding skills you can make one yourself fairly easy.


----------



## logan714 (Apr 8, 2010)

Our current bike is a Thomas Pinacle. Ten years ago it was $3500. I like the way it rides. the best bike I've ever ridden was a '92 Team Marin. 

For cross country everywhere riding, I like the long stroke compression forks. The little ones that travel two or three inches don't do much to protect you or the bike, but the ones with the 9-12 inch stroke can take a pretty good hit and you won't even feel it. 

The Pinacle has been cross country twice and it's still here if that says anything about the frame.

Logan


----------



## sal (Apr 26, 2010)

I spent a few months this winter riding from Savannah GA to Gainesville FL and then all around florida. My frame is an old holland made, lugged steel touring frame, a Batavus tour del'euorope that was in my friends garage, and I bought some 700c off brand deep V flip folp hub rims for it. I always ride it fixed, but I have a single speed sproket that I never use. 

I wouldn't necessarily recommend it for steep mountain roads, but for average hills and flat land, it's the best. you fly down the road and have amazing control. plus the fixed gear actually helps you peddle alot, and if you pedal at about a walking cadence, (10 - 15 mph easy) you can cover 50 - 100 miles in a day and feel like you went for a nice walk.

the real important thing is gear. every ounce counts. I started with two saddle bags that were about 40 pounds together, and moved to having a 15 pound back pack, a chaos pouch with all my bike tools, and one saddle bag just to hold all my food, which you're going to need to stock up on a little

safe travels, ride hard


----------



## bananathrash (Jun 11, 2010)

get a old steel bike with 27" wheels and slap on 700c wheels with 38c tires for a cush ride!





the red plexi is so i can lash my bag to my rack.


----------



## wartomods (Jun 11, 2010)

yeah, good set up, and singlespeed, super simple, it is a good choice if you are riding flatlands with no thrills, super reliable, i like that photo a lot.

My choice for touring is steel frame, 26 wheels, v-brakes, some slicks (not too skinny, almost every brand has a set of 26' slicks for touring), and two simple friction derailers, and a rear rack, two bottles in the frame. Yeah ready to take the world, 26' are not as fast or smooth in the road, but they are strongers and more stable under heavy loads. And cheaper and easier to repair.


----------



## Gudj (Jun 11, 2010)

bananathrash said:


> get a old steel bike with 27" wheels and slap on 700c wheels with 38c tires for a cush ride!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

When are y'all going to ride those out to RI?


----------



## madewithpaint (Jun 11, 2010)

this one lol


----------



## bananathrash (Jun 11, 2010)

maybe ill try to work up to that for next summer gudj. id need/want a lot of time to checkout everything worth seeing on the way. plus, the most ive ridden on one tour is 200 miles, and its 3,000 so to get out there. itd be fuckin rad though!


----------



## little_owl (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## bananathrash (Jun 12, 2010)

never let your eye off that one!


----------



## castler (May 23, 2011)

I wonder if buying a bike under $100 from walmart is worth it? I hate to spend anything more, but if I was only riding in the city and perhaps wanted to go to my neighboring state, I wonder if they would hold up. I am looking at a schwinn that is $150, steel frame, 21 speed and standard V brakes. But I dunno


----------



## Gudj (May 23, 2011)

castler said:


> I wonder if buying a bike under $100 from walmart is worth it? I hate to spend anything more, but if I was only riding in the city and perhaps wanted to go to my neighboring state, I wonder if they would hold up. I am looking at a schwinn that is $150, steel frame, 21 speed and standard V brakes. But I dunno


 
No. Look on your local craigslist or other classified ads for something more reliable and then tune it up yourself.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (May 27, 2011)

I agree. I would stay away from wallmart & other store bought bikes. I would look for an older steel road bike from the 70,80s. If you look around you will find midhigh end bikes in their day that were made of quality tubing, with lugged & guseted welding that will also have useable components on them, preferably with horizontal dropouts. Then remember a bike is like a suit or a pair of shoes they come in sizes, so when building up an old bike find out about what size frame in cm or convert from inches if a cheaper american bike. I have a large framed shogun from the mid 80s for sale in Massachusetts in the black market that is still around, it was my older brothers & he is six foot 3. It is black & silver & would make an excellent fixie conversion if someone wanted to spend $200 or so. Hit me up in Pm if anyones interested.


----------



## wartomods (May 27, 2011)

you can make it with a under 100 k-mart bike if you are keen on bicycle mechanics, not the most enjoyable or fast ride though, be sure to choose an all rigid model, and be prepared to spend more cash to replace parts.
This would be probably the best budget touring bike


----------



## wartomods (May 27, 2011)

for 150 bucks on kmart


----------



## castler (May 31, 2011)

thanks guys, I was able to get a Giant Cypress DX for $140 on ebay, A friend of mine allowed me to ship it to his address here in Indy, its a 24 speed, so I can do some next state traveling without a hitch - I didn't think I would be happy on a wal-kmart bike lol.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (May 31, 2011)

I would look on craigslist locally for a rack & set of paniers, that way you can lower the center of gravity bycarrying your geart there.

goodluck


----------



## castler (May 31, 2011)

thanks highwayman!

Will look into that


----------



## bicycle (Jun 24, 2011)

I would look for some kind of cyclocross bike.
or tranform an old touringbike( the kind like race bikes but more touring frame) int oa cyclocross bike myself.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 25, 2011)

you can build a touring bike for mad cheap, like people said just look around on craigstlist. your budget for a bike is should be about 200 dollars. walmart and kmart bikes are crap, and the gear system will crap out on you in a few hundered miles. my other recommendation is to find a used bike trailer, since it's way easier to bike with a trailer instead of panniers.


----------



## wartomods (Jun 29, 2011)

Mongoose is a semi decent brand, wiki it, not a wall mart bike, and it shows in the specs.That mongoose bike would be much better than a used Giant Cypress DX , believe me, cant go wrong with full steel rigid frame and fork, v-brakes, just one gear in front, a simple mountain derailure system, 26' aluminium wheels, it is the kind of bike that you can take to a neighboor bike shop in the thirld world and get it fixed for cheap.
Besides it has fenders wich are a big plus, if you dont want to stop when the weather is moist.
Ebay/craiglist old bikes are fine if you have lots of spare parts, experience and some money to rebuild them how you like it, but it is just a bad idea to buy one and take it right away in tour
Besides any bike you take will crap on you after couple hundread miles if you arent willing to maintain it.


----------



## Rocksteady (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't mind riding track geo for about 30-40 miles...

But if i was going lonnnnggg distances i would definetly jam on a cyclocross frame.


----------



## apollo (Aug 16, 2011)

I just finished riding across Canada from Victoria to Halifax on an old Apollo from the early 80s with a bunch of new (used) parts... get an old lugged steel road frame and you're set. I cracked both my seat stays and got them welded for next to nothing and went on my way, still holding strong. Spend the money on good wheels and good tires... that's where your bike takes the most wear. Check if there are any bicycle co-operatives in your area to learn about bicycle mechanics, I paid $25 for three hours of shop time and went over the entire bike, plus refurbished parts that were hella cheap... good to know you can fix just about anything on your bike with a couple tools.
This is definitely not the cheapest way to travel, although dumpster diving along the way works pretty well where you can find it


----------



## Kabukimono (May 13, 2012)

As long as it has two wheels a frame, saddle, handlebars, brakes and a chain - the rest is secondary. And no I'm not being sarcastic. 
K.m


----------



## Endy (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm broke as fuck, but would love to have a bike for getting around and general travel. Any recommendations on where to find something cheap but reliable / won't fall apart after 10 miles? I'm guessing just troll craigslist?


----------



## briancray (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd go with Surly though any road bike will do. I have over 5,000 miles on my road bike and it's a no name Japan brand. Just take good care of it and it should last you a while.


----------



## xpolx (Nov 4, 2013)

fer sure if youve got the money sherpa longhaul trucker or thorn sherpa thst said if youve got mates that are messengers ask them best place in the world to find expensive bikes for good 2nd hand prices is amongst messengers,but in truth anybike will do it if you get the skills to keep it on the road andd use the network of diy bike workshops,also in small towns often the small independent bike shopd will let you use tools and space too if you got some manners about it,seriously just buy/build the bike you can and roll.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 5, 2013)

i'd just like to throw in my .02 and say that ebay is fucking terrible for finding good bikes. everyone thinks their 200 dollar fuji from 1982 is worth 600 bucks. you're better off looking at craigslist.


----------

